# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Bees on the beeb

## Jimbo

Honey gathering on the BBC at 9pm tonight

----------


## HJBee

🏼

----------


## HJBee

Which channel of BBC Jimbo, can't see it?

----------


## Jimbo

It was on bbc1 
Earths natural wonders
Will be able to catch up on iplayer


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

